# Homies By Roadside



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.

Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.

Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Or, is the blond female driver being incredibly racist?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Not at all ... I just think if they were hailing an Uber in such a high demand area, they would have had a driver on the way. It seemed like they were studying who was in the area and picked me. I drive people of all colors all the time; the behavior just seemed a bit off.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Not at all ... I just think if they were hailing an Uber in such a high demand area, they would have had a driver on the way. It seemed like they were studying who was in the area and picked me. I drive people of all colors all the time; the behavior just seemed a bit off.


There's no way for them to "pick" you. I've had people sitting in my car make the request and it's gone to different drivers. Your paranoia is coming acrossed as racist. Maybe this ain't the job for you.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Or you're a little too quick to cry "racism" when I pick up pax of all colors, all the time, who don't appear to be surveying which drivers are in the area. If you don't have a gut instinct and follow it, fine for you, you're probably a man and not used to being worried about your safety.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Paranoia probably


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Or you're a little too quick to cry "racism" when I pick up pax of all colors, all the time, who don't appear to be surveying which drivers are in the area. If you don't have a gut instinct and follow it, fine for you, you're probably a man and not used to being worried about your safety.


Thou do protest too much


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Or you troll post a serious concern, at least for a woman driver, to be obnoxious. I questioned the odd behavior and acted upon it so that I wouldn't have any reason to regret picking up pax when I had reasonable cause to cancel. If I were to pick up pax based on their race, I wouldn't be getting many fares in LA. I won't sacrifice my safety and neither would you if you were in my shoes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Or you troll post a serious concern, at least for a woman driver, to be obnoxious. I questioned the odd behavior and acted upon it so that I wouldn't have any reason to regret picking up pax when I had reasonable cause to cancel. If I were to pick up pax based on their race, I wouldn't be getting many fares in LA. I won't sacrifice my safety and neither would you if you were in my shoes.


Don't trust these comments. Always, trust your gut instincts.

Always.

No matter what.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Don't trust these comments. Always, trust your gut instincts.
> 
> Always.
> 
> No matter what.


I wonder if they caught another UBER driver to beat/robe/rape
I'm guessing if it was the plan 
There would be news of this crime


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

d'Uber never said anything about their race. We don't know if they are black, brown, yellow, white or green.

Judging people by how they are dressed or how they look, is not racist. 

ALL OF US, judge people by how they look EVERY DAY.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Not at all ... I just think if they were hailing an Uber in such a high demand area, they would have had a driver on the way. It seemed like they were studying who was in the area and picked me. I drive people of all colors all the time; the behavior just seemed a bit off.


Go with your gut!! Never put yourself in an uncomfortable position


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Go with your gut!! Never put yourself in an uncomfortable position


It's L.A. Half the people look like "homeboys"
I'm sure no one got beaten / robed / raped 
Gut instinct saved the day from what ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't give rides to people that look like hoodlums.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Come to think of it, I don't give rides to anyone.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't give rides to people that look like hoodlums.


Ahh personal choice 
That is all 
Or maybe paranoia ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Ahh personal choice
> That is all
> Or maybe paranoia ?


Personal choice.

I don't Uber


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, as has been said here quite often, we are I/Cs and free to make decisions about who we will choose to contract with.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Personal choice.
> 
> I don't Uber


You sure won't get beaten / robed / raped


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, I kinda sorta look like a hoodlum. 

I don't think I would pick myself up...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, as has been said here quite often, we are I/Cs and free to make decisions about who we will choose to contract with.


True

She asked a question with 2 options in the last 2 lines


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> BTW, I kinda sorta look like a hoodlum.
> 
> I don't think I would pick myself up...


I pick you up no problem 
Have thousands of times


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I pick you up no problem
> Have thousands of times


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's L.A. Half the people look like "homeboys"
> I'm sure no one got beaten / robed / raped
> Gut instinct saved the day from what ?


Who knows? Why take a chance and find out?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Who knows? Why take a chance and find out?


True why take a chance 
Safety first


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


>


Good video. The "store clerk" profiled him because of the way he was dressed not because he's black. I'm not saying it's right or wrong but that is is just the way things are.

There was a caption where Daymon was overlooked while buying a car. It reminded me of my sisinlaw, she and her husband went into their local, small town Chevrolet dealer and were ignored because of the way they were dressed. They went to a neighboring city and bought a new 40K truck for cash. Every couple years she buys a new truck at that same dealership and drives right by her local dealer.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

There is a 2nd video after the fist one 
It flips the coin


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


Always follow your gut feeling. If you have any reason to think that a ride is sketchy, cancel it. Better safe than sorry. You did the right thing.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> d'Uber never said anything about their race. We don't know if they are black, brown, yellow, white or green.
> 
> Judging people by how they are dressed or how they look, is not racist.
> 
> ALL OF US, judge people by how they look EVERY DAY.


"Boys in the Hood" "Homeboys in their garish attire" "the ping is from Teandre" "two homeboys" - yeah nothing in the vernacular commonly used to refer to young men of color leads me to believe the OP was talking about anyone other than two blond haired blue eyed white surfer dudes.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sure the OP should follow her gut, but that doesn't change the fact that according to the initial post there was no sketchy behavior listed. The OP decided not to pick them up based in their attire and obviously the color of their skin, why else constantly refer to them as "homeboys."


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Homeboys doesn't necessarily mean afro American. I think some of have become over sensitized to another that even comes close to sounding racial. Like Jerry Seinfeld asking a mailman (with his back turned not knowing what he looks like til he turns around) if he knows where a good Chinese restaurant is. And the mailman (who is turns out to be Chinese.. goes mid-evil on him) "why should I know where it is, cause im Chinese!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Who knows? Why take a chance and find out?


You're right. Why SHOULD she take the chance? She should stop ride sharing altogether. Perhaps lock her doors and windows and stay in her house.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Keep in mind also that while you passed up those two guys because how they dressed made you think they might rob or rape or murder you could have picked up Mr. Innocent looking college kid herehttp://www.whdh.com/story/28913312/riders-attack-uber-driver-who-picked-up-wrong-fare

Appearance means nothing. Go solely by that and you're going to let your guard down at the wrong time and you WILL get hurt.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

D Town said:


> Keep in mind also that while you passed up those two guys because how they dressed made you think they might rob or rape or murder you could have picked up Mr. Innocent looking college kid herehttp://www.whdh.com/story/28913312/riders-attack-uber-driver-who-picked-up-wrong-fare
> 
> Appearance means nothing. Go solely by that and you're going to let your guard down at the wrong time and you WILL get hurt.


Everyone has different comfort levels. Clubs do it all the time...no hats, colors, white t-shirts, etc...whats different here? Profiling or not...you can choose who you pick up.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Just because some other established business wants to make stupid decisions doesn't automatically make them good decisions - I was a bouncer in several clubs so I know the arbitrary idiocy of most dress codes.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Some have very thin skin here, even the (probably) pasty white Ginger of the bunch. Anyway, do you know about God View? You can see all the Uber drivers (or just the one) in an area, click on their car icon and get the photo, name, etc. They were staring at something, not immediately hailing an Uber. Seemed like a "behavior" I should question.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm sure higher-rated drivers like me quitting ride sharing would help some of the low-rated ones on this thread. Nice try.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Homeboys doesn't necessarily mean afro American. I think some of have become over sensitized to another that even comes close to sounding racial. Like Jerry Seinfeld asking a mailman (with his back turned not knowing what he looks like til he turns around) if he knows where a good Chinese restaurant is. And the mailman (who is turns out to be Chinese.. goes mid-evil on him) "why should I know where it is, cause im Chinese!!


"Hey, American Joe: where's the hotdog stand?" Classic Seinfeld!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Never heard of God view and quite frankly you don't know WHAT they were looking at on their phones or if it was even them who ordered the Uber. Perhaps they were watching a video on racial profiling. Or watching Steel Magnolias. Or checking the weather. The only facts we have are two guys dressed in a manner you didn't care for staring at their smart phones. The rest of the narrative was concocted speculation based on nothing reasonable.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Everyone has different comfort levels. Clubs do it all the time...no hats, colors, white t-shirts, etc...whats different here? Profiling or not...you can choose who you pick up.


The difference is the clubs have a dress code, they aren't judging people based off their style of dress, you either adhere to the dress code or not. Their dress code is for the safety of all customers so gang warfare doesn't break out based on "colors."

Again there was nothing in the original post that suggested the OP was afraid of these individuals for any other reason than the color of their skin and urban style of dress, which is much different than typical gang member dress.

Glad you're ok with profiling.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Took me 2 minutes on google to research this "God View". Its used by Uber Employees to track every car. Its not available to customers.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Homeboys doesn't necessarily mean afro American. I think some of have become over sensitized to another that even comes close to sounding racial. Like Jerry Seinfeld asking a mailman (with his back turned not knowing what he looks like til he turns around) if he knows where a good Chinese restaurant is. And the mailman (who is turns out to be Chinese.. goes mid-evil on him) "why should I know where it is, cause im Chinese!!


The key words in your example are "with his back turned not knowing what he looks like til he turns around" the OP knew the look of these men and judged them on their style of dress and skin color. Nice try trying to justify her overt racism.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

"Franken was referring to charges that Uber used its "God View" database -- which lets employees see locations of Uber vehicles and customers who have accepted a ride, to monitor the travel of a reporter writing about the company."

http://www.bizjournals.com/sacramen...r-attorneys-uber-spying-must-be.html?page=all


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Beur said:


> The difference is the clubs have a dress code, they aren't judging people based off their style of dress, you either adhere to the dress code or not. Their dress code is for the safety of all customers so gang warfare doesn't break out based on "colors."
> 
> Again there was nothing in the original post that suggested the OP was afraid of these individuals for any other reason than the color of their skin and urban style of dress, which is much different than typical gang member dress.
> 
> Glad you're ok with profiling.


Actually, I've never said anything about judging someone based on the way they dress. I've only said don't put yourself in an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Some have very thin skin here, even the (probably) pasty white Ginger of the bunch. Anyway, do you know about God View? You can see all the Uber drivers (or just the one) in an area, click on their car icon and get the photo, name, etc. They were staring at something, not immediately hailing an Uber. Seemed like a "behavior" I should question.


God view as you call it, hasn't been available on uber the iPhone app for a long time now.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

If you dropped your passenger off several minutes later then they had no idea they would be getting you, just too many variables. Also, how did they know you were an Uber driver, is you car marked or your phone obvious, not to mention you said they were glued to thier phones which means they wouldn't have likely noticed you go by to begin with...unless you think they were just ordering Ubers back to back until they got one with a picture of a hot chick.

I would say just paranoia here, but if you didn't feel safe then you did the right thing.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

"overt racism" = deflection of your own issues, i.e. deactivation by Uber. Will continue to pick up any pax of all colors as a highly rated driver.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> "overt racism" = deflection of your own issues, i.e. deactivation by Uber. Will continue to pick up any pax of all colors as a highly rated driver.


Who's been deactivated by Über. I have no issues of racism, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

They were probably checking out which car they wanted to take. Maybe even on Sidecar.

PAX & Friend: Prius C...f'k that. Sentra...f'k that. Cube...fk that. BM'er...fk that. 

PAX: "Hey, Impreza WRX or Lancer EVO"? "Wait, what the fk, not an EVO only a GT ....WRX baby".

Friend: "How does that guy even make money with that ride? 

PAX: "You give a sh*t".

Friend: "No...just saying"

PAX: (Still looking at phone intently) "food, we need some food. What's good around here"?

Friend: "My cousin drives Uber. Says he hates drive-thrus"

PAX: "You give a sh*t"?

Friend: "Noooo, just saying"


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

If you feel unsure about any pax regardless of skin color then cancel. It is only you who knows your comfort zone. Better to be wrong than to pick them up and be right. We don't want to hear about an Uber driver getting raped or robbed or murdered!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

You're a racist, OP. Nothing wrong with that, it just shows you've been paying attention.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're a racist, OP. Nothing wrong with that, it just shows you've been paying attention.


If everyone was honest, we would admit we are all racist to one degree or another.

All of us judge people by what they wear, how they talk and how they behave.

Not saying it's right, just that's the way it is.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> If everyone was honest, we would admit we are all racist to one degree or another.
> 
> All of us judge people by what they wear, how they talk and how they behave.
> 
> Not saying it's right, just that's the way it is.


Agreed I'm to a degree


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> If everyone was honest, we would admit we are all racist to one degree or another.
> 
> All of us judge people by what they wear, how they talk and how they behave.
> 
> Not saying it's right, just that's the way it is.


Agreed, the difference is we don't go around bragging about it on public forums


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

I picked up these two hoodlum looking gents in Fontana one early morning at 3am. They climbed into the benz, leaned back in the seats, and complimented me on my choice of classical music.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Think I'm done with this thread. I can only take so much unfiltered bullshit.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Awww stay a while longer. It's just the internet at it's sociological best!!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Wait...two young guys standing on the sidewalk intensely looking at their phones all the time seemed strange to you? Do you live be where there is no wifi?

Could have been looking at your high rating - or cat videos. I shamelessly confess that I enjoy getting a driver who is easy on the eye 

Just replace the colorful descriptions with "two white frat boys" (I'd call you out for gratuitous judging of frat boys) and the story plays just as well.

Who else will stand up to the vicious, gratioutus maligning of caucasian fraternity brothers on this forum.

Dorm rats just as likely. Oh no. I just maligned a demographic...

And she didn't pass them up because they were black, but because the were male ...


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Go with your gut.
If something doesn't look right, cancel.
I have cancelled on passengers after seeing them.
Some of them were black, some were not.
Your safety is not worth the few $$ you get paid.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Wait...two young guys standing on the sidewalk intensely looking at their phones all the time seemed strange to you? Do you live be where there is no wifi?
> 
> Could have been looking at your high rating - or cat videos. I shamelessly confess that I enjoy getting a driver who is easy on the eye
> 
> ...


I might balk at picking up two guys holding up umbrellas when it's not raining.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Most men can't relate to how it feels to be a woman and constantly looking over your shoulder. 
When it comes to your safety, you can never be too cautious. Ted Bundy was a nice, handsome guy but also a serial killer. I think where you went wrong was in your presentation here. I hope it had nothing to do with race.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> Or, is the blond female driver being incredibly racist?


Agreed


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its your safety. Do as you see fit and your Golden.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Keep in mind also that while you passed up those two guys because how they dressed made you think they might rob or rape or murder you could have picked up Mr. Innocent looking college kid herehttp://www.whdh.com/story/28913312/riders-attack-uber-driver-who-picked-up-wrong-fare
> 
> Appearance means nothing. Go solely by that and you're going to let your guard down at the wrong time and you WILL get hurt.


POST # 34/D Town: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
Hyperlinked News story....from my
Home Town!

Apparently, the Driver
did not ask for the Account Customer's
Name AND didn't keep his doors locked
before/during Verification. BAD MOVE!

Needlessly, this MY AGE Driver let some
Shaky 20-Something Dudes think they
could Pirate a ride Downtown. In the
"face" of "discovery" the BossThug HAD
make a Show of Wounded Ego!

Fellow Members/ Thread participants
can You provide the Scenario that
created this? Too bad that he didn't go
past the Wendy's (Morrissey Blvd?) to
the State Police Station at Columbia
Circle...that Perp'd be in the Greybar
Motel, as I type this!

Safety ignored = Scary results!
Dollars to donuts, no CCW for Driver
to Emasculate Liquor-Encouraged
Tuffs. Although I can't Imagine a Police
Chief in MA denying a 63y.o. #[F]Uber
Driver a Class I LTC, which is needed
to purchase/carry PepperGel/StunGun/
Taser. Any help here brikosig ?
TimFromMA ? and LTC ?

Bison's bowels-in-an-uproar.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Massachusetts is one of the most difficult states to get an LTC in. Even if you pass the background check and take the required firearms safety course, the final determination as to whether or not you'l be approved rests in the hand of the Chief of Police for whatever town you live in. If he or she doesn't feel like issuing you a permit, you won't get one.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


They were probably going thru the drivers until a blond babe's picture showed up. Is there a limit how many drivers you can turn down?I think you'd be better off working behind the glass at a "drive-thru". Then you could just spit on their food!


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Post a pic and let us see what you look like


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Just what I need: a Stalker Troll. No, thank you.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 34/D Town: Bostonian Bison
> Thanks You for this
> Hyperlinked News story....from my
> Home Town!
> ...


Greetings C.H. ....You never needed an LTC to buy pepper spray only a chemical permit card.... HOWEVER that has recently changed, you no longer need any permit to buy pepper spray in Mass.... they changed that law this year. Stun guns and tasers are prohibited in the state of MA.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Massachusetts is one of the most difficult states to get an LTC in. Even if you pass the background check and take the required firearms safety course, the final determination as to whether or not you'l be approved rests in the hand of the Chief of Police for whatever town you live in. If he or she doesn't feel like issuing you a permit, you won't get one.


Yes.... up to the discretion of the local police dept..... However, even as someone who hates Mass gun laws I have to say that "most" of the police dept's I've dealt with have been reasonable with me. When I initially applied for my LTC class A permit the lieutenant who interviewed me (in a total left-wing loon town) was a Total A-hole. Basically told me that he would only give me a class B permit.... I nicely told him that with my spotless record I wouldn't accept a class B... only a class A. I also told him that I would take his department to the firearms review board if he refuses to grant me the class A because he lacks due cause to deny me the right. He asked me to leave his office at that point. 2 mos later I went and picked up my class A license.... and he was an asshole to me again. That was many years ago.... since then every other police dept. I've dealt with for my renewals.... and helping other get their licenses, have been very reasonable.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Yes.... up to the discretion of the local police dept..... However, even as someone who hates Mass gun laws I have to say that "most" of the police dept's I've dealt with have been reasonable with me. When I initially applied for my LTC class A permit the lieutenant who interviewed me (in a total left-wing loon town) was a Total A-hole. Basically told me that he would only give me a class B permit.... I nicely told him that with my spotless record I wouldn't accept a class B... only a class A. I also told him that I would take his department to the firearms review board if he refuses to grant me the class A because he lacks due cause to deny me the right. He asked me to leave his office at that point. 2 mos later I went and picked up my class A license.... and he was an asshole to me again. That was many years ago.... since then every other police dept. I've dealt with for my renewals.... and helping other get their licenses, have been very reasonable.


POST # 71/brikosig: It is heartening to
hear of Your Overall
Success in this Area of Civic Activism
especially on behalf of Other Gun Owners
in "may issue" Nanny-State Massachusetts.

Bison knows legalities.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BmanFromThe6 said:


> Post a pic and let us see what you look like


POST # 68/BmanFromThe6: OFF WITH
THE "DO-RAG"!
Let the Females Swoon over Your Cranial
Symmetry and Lustrous Sheen.

Bison chortling heartily!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I might balk at picking up two guys holding up umbrellas when it's not raining.


Naw..if they had been "white" guys...she would have been all over them!


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> Or, is the blond female driver being incredibly racist?


Yeah, like she be profiling, not cool.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> Not at all ... I just think if they were hailing an Uber in such a high demand area, they would have had a driver on the way. It seemed like they were studying who was in the area and picked me. I drive people of all colors all the time; the behavior just seemed a bit off.


Go with your gut. I've had close calls and bs rides when my gut was trying to tell me something. After the rides I always think to myself "self, why didn't you go with your gut?"


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

You're being beaten, raped and robbed by Uber every time you turn on your app and accept rides.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

I prefer to call it Techsploitation


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Or you're a little too quick to cry "racism" when I pick up pax of all colors, all the time, who don't appear to be surveying which drivers are in the area. If you don't have a gut instinct and follow it, fine for you, you're probably a man and not used to being worried about your safety.


HI d'Uber

I live in Toronto and would like to give you the Canadian perspective.

Kinda sounds like you're a bit racist. The fact that you referred to the pax as "homies" leads me to believe you pre judged them based on their skin color and "garish" attire. Even the way you mentioned the pax name being something or such...

A person who did not have any bigotry would have presented the story very differently.

I'm not going to call you a racist because I don't know you....but.

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck....it's most likely a racist. ☺


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


Better safe than sorry, a fare for Uber or Lyft isn't worth risking your safety.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> HI d'Uber
> 
> I live in Toronto and would like to give you the Canadian perspective.
> 
> ...


Culture, not skin color, is the real issue. If a culture exalts gang-violence, gun-play, domestic-violence, armed robbery, assault, drug-trafficking, human trafficking (aka pimpin'), among other criminal and lowly practices, it should be called out for what "it" is. People a part of this culture terrorize their black neighbors, children, and women. That's as wrong as using political correctness to silence anyone who would point out the hypocrisy of tolerating such a culture within your own community.

Black lives matter, and let's start with the innocent black children being brainwashed into such deadly cultures and drawn into wicked practices because no one has the decency to point out evil when it's right in their faces.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> Not at all ... I just think if they were hailing an Uber in such a high demand area, they would have had a driver on the way. It seemed like they were studying who was in the area and picked me. I drive people of all colors all the time; the behavior just seemed a bit off.


You're wise, and shouldn't feel bad. I've lived and worked in various dangerous areas of different cities over the years. Dangerous people are very, very slick and manipulative. They are opportunistic, too. Your scenario is the exact situation such a person would look for as you appear to be an easy mark.

Anyone callng this woman a racist is totally ignorant, and probably has never stepped foot into dangerous areas of a city for any length of time. The black people living those areas, themselves, will think you were a moron for not being careful like this woman was. Just a dose of common sense for you all.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

North End Eric said:


> You're being beaten, raped and robbed by Uber every time you turn on your app and accept rides.


No you're not


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

observer said:


> If everyone was honest, we would admit we are all racist to one degree or another.
> 
> All of us judge people by what they wear, how they talk and how they behave.
> 
> Not saying it's right, just that's the way it is.


Racism and prejudice are two different things I am not racist at all, but I am prejudice, as an example, regardless of race if you are dressed like a thug I assume you are a thug until I learn otherwise. But I will still give you an uber ride.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


Smh, really? Lets think about this, you think they were requesting rides then cancelling based on the driver not being rape-able until they picked you, at which point you foiled their master plans to use uber as a means to find a victim to rob rape or worse... no your not paranoid... not... at... all...


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


In your story, you used specific things that you based your "paranoia on.

1. The name "Teandre" 
2. Two "boys from the hood"
3. Blonde female "to rape/rob/beat"

The backlash you're receiving is because it appears by your own words that you were stereotyping a specific race. I want to say soooo much more but the various responses to your post speaks volumes about our country and how far we have yet to go. Carry on...........


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> In your story, you used specific things that you based your "paranoia on.
> 
> 1. The name "Teandre"
> 2. Two "boys from the hood"
> ...


The only thing wrong with this country is picking out a paranoid person and assuming the rest of the country act like that, geee that seems some how the same as something I just read hmmm what could that be... where did I see that???


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> The only thing wrong with this country is picking out a paranoid person and assuming the rest of the country act like that, geee that seems some how the same as something I just read hmmm what could that be... where did I see that???


I'm entitled to my opinion as you are entitled to yours. Good day


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know resurrected a thread from 6 months ago with no respons or anything for 6 months..........then the 2 people responding start an argument......very funny indeed......go ahead and argue on a dead topic


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ya know resurrected a thread from 6 months ago with no respons or anything for 6 months..........then the 2 people responding start an argument......very funny indeed......go ahead and argue on a dead topic


I don't see where I was arguing with anyone, yet you felt the need to respond to this "dead topic". Why? because you were simply stating your opinion which is your right. We also have the right to do the same in an open forum with no expiration date. Good day.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

You must be bored.......


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Hahahaha.........says the guy who keeps replying to a "dead topic".


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


You should always follow your "gut." Those who disagree with you can sit in their armchairs wearing 20/20 hindsight glasses and serenade you with "shouldas."


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> In your story, you used specific things that you based your "paranoia on.
> 
> 1. The name "Teandre"
> 2. Two "boys from the hood"
> ...


"Carry on," pretentious one.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Thought I'd provide an update from the blonde female perspective. About six months ago, I had picked up a young man in Santa Ana who waited until the ride was underway, and then a n his oily voice said,"I'm late for DUI class, and I don't want to go back to jail. Could you speed it up and make sure I get there by 4," which may or not have been possible depending on how traffic went. "I hope you're not expecting me to exceed the speed limit because you didn't call forms with sufficient time." Wecargued a bit, and I told him I'd do my best, no promises. He seemed to go into a more "relaxed" state of being, filling me in on all the (unwanted) details of his stay at the Theo Lacy facility, caused by his being caught for DUI a SECOND time at age 21. I did speed a little and got him there with one minute to spare, mainly because he was creepy. Jokingly, I admonished, "Now. get in there and don't do it again!" The little turd 1-starredme, and I had no recourse as I had already rated him 5 though he deserved a 1-star, yet I cut him a break.

Fast/forward to this past week. A similar young man in Costa Mesa opens my door, leans in and asks, "Hey, do you think you can get me to Santa Ana in thirty minutes? I need to meet with my probation officer." "I won't exceed the speed limit or run any red lights because of your own lateness, but the can try." As he sat in my back seat, he continued, "If I'm not on time, I would hate for you to have to waste your time driving me back," the chicken it threat to try to intimidate me. At this point, I knew what I had to do. "I'm not comfortable driving you. Kindly exit my vehicle." As he got out, he said something like, " My Mom is here, " as if I should be scared and reconsider, and I just told him to have her take him before driving off while cancelling and not charging him. I have kicked out others, most of them white for getting in my car with too aggressive an attitude, and will continue. Since Ubér doesn't background check riders, we should have the ability to flag those who admit to a criminal history to try to gain some advantage as perceived from the criminal mindset.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

ALWAYS trust your instincts. Don't second-guess what others might 'think.' If they disagree with your opinion, let them take the fare.

The best problems are the ones that never happen. It's your ass on the line, after all.

I've had riders give off 'bad vibes.' One I drove right to the police station. (Turned out he had outstanding felony warrants - imagine that!)


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Stupid autocorrect errors; so glad we can request to change rider ratings nowadays.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> In your story, you used specific things that you based your "paranoia on.
> The backlash you're receiving is because it appears by your own words that you were stereotyping a specific race. I want to say soooo much more but the various responses to your post speaks volumes about our country and how far we have yet to go. Carry on...........


* Despite being outnumbered by whites five to one, blacks commit _eight times_ more crimes against whites than vice-versa.
* A black male is 40 times as likely to assault a white person as the reverse.
* One in three black males will go to prison during their life.
* People of color make up about 30 percent of the US population - and they account for 60 percent of those imprisoned.
* Blacks committed 52% of all homicides - they make up 13% of the population.
This is all according to FBI stats from a study done in 2007.

"Got a hunch? Bet a bunch." My dad used to say that to me. His lesson was to trust your gut. If you feel you are in danger, you prolly are. Act on it. Don't pay any attention to what others think of your decision - protect yourself first. Make apologies later.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> "Carry on," pretentious one.


Girl please, trying to use BIG words are we? Don't bother, you have shown yourself already. My post WAS NOT about whether you felt "threatened" or not. If you feel threatened go with your gut.

However, you used specific stereotypical descriptions in your attempt to justify your actions. So as I said before "carry on".


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> * Despite being outnumbered by whites five to one, blacks commit _eight times_ more crimes against whites than vice-versa.
> * A black male is 40 times as likely to assault a white person as the reverse.
> * One in three black males will go to prison during their life.
> * People of color make up about 30 percent of the US population - and they account for 60 percent of those imprisoned.
> ...


Here we go, I was waiting for "this" post, because this is what UPnet is all about. SMH........


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Here we go, I was waiting for "this" post, because this is what UPnet is all about. SMH........


Facts are SUCH a pain in the butt, aren't they? 
Feelings and emotions and appearances are much more important, eh?


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

d'Uber said:


> Was dropping off a pax in the Hollywood Hills and drove by two homeboys in their garish attire who were absolutely, positively mesmerized by their smartphones. I thought to myself, "They must each be hailing a different Uber to go separate places." I mean, they were intensely focused on their screens, like they were searching God view.
> 
> Two or three minutes later, I drop off the pax and am almost immediately summoned. Not knowing the area well, I start heading back in that same direction, and then notice that the ping is from a "Teandre" or some such. Anyway, I realized that these two homeboys must have been checking out the Uber cars to see who was driving, and just in time, made the right turn so I didn't have to "insult" them by driving right by. I cancelled and went off line for several minutes to get out of range before going back on line.
> 
> Was this paranoia, or were these two "boys from the hood" looking for a blonde female driver to beat/rob/rape/all of the above? Glad I listened to my gut feeling, regardless.


Wow. Racist much? So, because the name wasn't John Smith and they were people of color, you cancelled the ride?

Did it ever occur to you that perhaps they were looking at drivers to make sure they got in the right car? Or perhaps they were trying to stay aware of their surroundings and be safe.

How do you know where they were from anyways? That's right, you don't know anything about them. You made a decision based on your own ignorance. Good for you.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Facts are SUCH a pain in the butt, aren't they?
> Feelings and emotions and appearances are much more important, eh?


No, IGNORANCE is. No emotions are attached on my end because I don't racially profile or race bait. I'll continue to leave that to you. Carry on.......by yourself.


----------

